# Panasonic PT-AE4000U Color Uniformity Issue



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

My projector (purchased new) is 4 years old and has 1450 hrs on the original lamp, all in eco mode. Non-smoking house. About 300 or so hours ago, I noticed some color uniformity issues. The lower left of the screen pushes toward red and the upper middle pushes blue/green. The effect is most noticeable when the image is grey to white (think Hoth scenes, B&W movies, grey screen test patterns).

Any ideas on cause/solution?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ouch! It could be the LCD panel. :sweat: On the much cheaper side, it could be a cable issue. Try using a different cable. I'd move the bluray/dvd player next to or under the pj and try a shorter cable and see if it still occurs.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I forgot to address the cause. Issues like this are generally related to heat - not being enough ventilation and not keeping the air filter clean.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Unfortunately there's nothing to be done about it. As Mech said, it's a panel thing (i believe in all LCDs after many hours the dicroic filters lose their structural integrity due to temperature and cause this effect).

A simple workaround is to make the picture a bit colder by raising blue gain. It's not a full proof solution, but works well in most cases.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yiannis1970 said:


> Unfortunately there's nothing to be done about it. As Mech said, it's a panel thing (i believe in all LCDs after many hours the dicroic filters lose their structural integrity due to temperature and cause this effect).
> 
> A simple workaround is to make the picture a bit colder by raising blue gain. It's not a full proof solution, but works well in most cases.


Thanks. Can the lcd panels be replaced by a repair shop?


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

No, that i am aware of..


----------

